# are the 65W/55w/40W HID Xenon Flashlight worth around 150



## dagwood (Jun 3, 2011)

i am new to this so any info would be helpful was thinking of getting the* 65**W/55w/40W HID Xenon Flashlight* just cant find much reviews or info on ty all for info
here are specs ty
Brightness
4200LM(45w)
5000LM(55W)
6000LM(65w) 
2
Color temperature
6000K
3
Optical efficiency
80LM/W
4
Working Voltage
12.0V
5
Working current
4.2A
6
Starting Max current
Less than 8A
7
Power output
45W//55W/65W (3 modes)
8
Output temporary max voltage
23KV Max
9
Battery Mode
ICR18650 (6600mAh)
10
Battery charge voltage
12.6V
11
Life of battery
More than 500 times(with 6 months warranty)
12
Warranty of Battery
6 months
13
Continual illuminate time(about)
110mins(45w)
80mins (55w) 
60mins(65W)
14
Irradiation distance
More than 1.6km
15
Ballast input voltage
9V~16V
16
Bulb life-span
3500 hours
17
Working temperature
-4~105celes degree
18
Waterproof degree
Strive in all weather conditions
19
Military Grade Aluminum
Strong aluminum shell
20
Color
Black/silver
21
Length
380mm
22
Diameters of body
46mm
23
weight (With battery&box)
4KG​


----------



## 2100 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just take it as it is. The power is probably lower, but well its ok and decent as far as real world brightness is concerned. My 2 65W models have a slightly lower K than my prev 50W (I swapped out my 50W to 65W, then purchased another 65W).
The batteries don't blow even after full discharge for 70 mins straight till cut-off (I have done this about 20 times already, excluding real world usage). The tube does get really hot like what a normal XM-L will do on high on a 1-cell body. But the HID can stand it, and battery is still just below 50 deg C. Ballast and batteries are widely available as this is "part of a series" and most importantly not expensive (35 bucks, $16 shipping via UPS Expedited). The slightly higher cap 7800mAH are about $42. 

BTW they are now about $95....price drop. 

Check out my beamshots thread.


----------



## dagwood (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you for info and i will checkout beam shots the one i look at was 96 but with shipping it came to 147 and change


----------



## 2100 (Jun 4, 2011)

147 shipped is good. But currently the rave is still the Lightpipe 70W.  It uses auto parts, and you can throw in a hobby Li-po pack next time. It will never be obselete or run out of parts.  (check out what's happening to some of the older lights, even kilobuck ones)


----------



## dagwood (Jun 4, 2011)

that what i was wondering about later on finding part to but i was looking at 1 0f those 70 watters to maybe use it awhile then change body to my pob 35 or old thor lol the pvc just looks sort or cheesy lol not being disrespectful of light pipe but like you said all ways find parts


----------



## 2100 (Jun 4, 2011)

In doubt, buy both, like what a true flashaholic would do.  Really, the Lightpipe has the best value out there at this moment (won't last for long), check out what it does to a Varapower 2000 (SST-90 mag) in that LP thread. Think of it as buying a custom job. The aliexpress/Ebay HID is not too bad either, if you really need something that is in aluminum. But do remember that the host gets extremely hot with a continuous > 60 mins burn unless you are using it on a winter night, something like 50 deg C for the body (the head gets even hotter) in which you probably cannot handhold for > 1 second. But tailstanding it is still useful. But the good thing is still it is not like high powered LEDs, which probably would be partially damaged by then (permanent loss of lumens etc).

If your need is like hours of full-bore burns, just get extra batteries. No damage.

There are a lot of HID parts on aliexpress, don't have to salvage them from the LP-70.  Free shipping via China Air Mail too, just have to wait patiently buddy.


----------



## dagwood (Jun 5, 2011)

lol i probaly will end up with both lol now you have me thinking about lp lol if you can could you tell me where to order spare batts and what kind for light pipe because i would want to take it on boat and would need another set of batt ty for info as i am totally new to this. also dont you have lp 70 if so dose the pvc hold up good in long burn times ty again for


----------



## 2100 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm waiting for the LP-250. LOL! Roger is still checking whether the new design is reliable, in which the user can change out say from Narrow Spot reflector to a Medium spot/Medium flood config. It probably can't be narrow spot -> wide flood, because the wide flood is mounted radially rather than axially. I think flashaholics would definitely aim for narrow spot for hobby use, but in a real world setting medium flood would be more useful. 

Go to hobbyking dot com. Any RC hobby site. Google for "Li Po finder hobbyking", useful to have a glance at everything, dimensions/pricing etc.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 5, 2011)

Actually for use on a boat, perhaps you might consider LEDs? Do you need throw up till 800m or just flood up to 100m?


----------



## BVH (Jun 5, 2011)

You can also go to hobbypartz dot com and look at their Blue Lipo brand. Very cheap. I've now got 15 of them and so far, so good. There's a discount code for 5% off the prices you see.


----------



## dagwood (Jun 5, 2011)

gl on the 250 watter 2100 when you get hope you post some beam shots lol and to think my neighbors complain about my 35 watt pob lol well looks like this hobby gonna dent my bank account lol


----------



## dagwood (Jun 6, 2011)

would the * 65**W/55w/40W HID Xenon Flashlight* have good good throw please excuse me if these question seem dumb as i am new to all this lol stuck deciding which one to order first this or lp70 but soon as i get a paypal acc up ordering one of them ty all fot info anything else would be great ty again


----------



## roopeseta (Jun 6, 2011)

i bought the 55w version to my friend, he paid it, but when i tested the 55w hid it was very bright and seemed very good. the 65w must be brighter, it is very good in my opinion. you could even change the spot/flood level if I remember correctly


just dont let it recharge unattended (readme says so) its done so cheaply so just to be sure.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 6, 2011)

To be sure and as a matter of good practice, even if you are using good branded cells with a good charger, charge any Li-Co on a non-flammable surface. Don't charge batteries beside a tank of gasoline, thinner, turpentine etc. Common sense.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 6, 2011)

dagwood said:


> would the *65**W/55w/40W HID Xenon Flashlight* have good good throw please excuse me if these question seem dumb as i am new to all this lol stuck deciding which one to order first this or lp70 but soon as i get a paypal acc up ordering one of them ty all fot info anything else would be great ty again


 
It has pretty bad throw if you look at its 65W HID label. That does not mean it will not hit 0.5km (as mentioned, pls do check out my beamshots in my other thread in this HID and Spotlights forum for pictures, its on the first page and that is 1000% more useful). Use in a big room like a ballroom, theatre, church, interior of your office, aircraft interior/exterior, closed quarters....it will be extremely bright and useful. If you wanna spot your prey on the ground 400m away you will have a pretty tough time because though you can light your target, the light reflecting off the ground causes your eyes to squint and lose details etc. It is worse if the ground is snow. Actually people mentioned the same for snow + XM-L unless its a bigger reflectored light optimised for throw like Thrunite Catapult V3 XM-L. Take it as a 5000 lumens XM-L in a P60 host?


----------

